# For sale advert



## Le_Hock (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

How do users post for sale adverts on the forum?

Cheers
Hugo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Hugo, Normally I would give long term members access but with the new format I don't have that access.
I will contact VS Admin for you. & hopefully they will give you access. Will be in touch.
Hoggy.


----------



## Le_Hock (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok great thanks! 👌


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hoggy can you do the same for me please?
I've been adding posts to try and meet whatever quota seems to be in force but I'm running out of things to comment on
Bill


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

billmil said:


> Hoggy can you do the same for me please?
> I've been adding posts to try and meet whatever quota seems to be in force but I'm running out of things to comment on
> Bill


Hi, There is no post/time limit but as you have been resurrecting years old threads, it's unlikely you will get access for while.
If you have nothing to comment on, Market Place access won't help.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Le_Hock said:


> Ok great thanks! 👌


Hi Hugo, You should now have access to Market Place.
Hoggy.


----------



## Le_Hock (Nov 4, 2016)

Until the advert can be advertised on the forum, I've added the car to Autotrader. Check it out! £2,450


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, There is no post/time limit but as you have been resurrecting years old threads, it's unlikely you will get access for while.
> If you have nothing to comment on, Market Place access won't help.
> Hoggy.


Hi 
My point about having nothing to comment on was because I thought that a level of activity on the site was needed to access market place, rather than just reading stuff. So I was looking for topics that I could, hopefully, usefully contribute to, which turned out to be quite old threads. 
My interest in market place isn't to make comment on the items there but to advertise a space saver boot liner kit that I don't need that others might find useful
Sorry for the confusion and if you could help out that would be appreciated 
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Currently there is a rule that all members (regardless of time on the forum) need to have a minimum number of posts before the system will automatically grant access to the classifieds section. This is intended to help cut down on spam and scams as these members must post first (higher chance of being caught if they are spam/scams). 

I would recommend any members that want to gain access, spend a little time in the new member area and welcome a few members to the forum. You will find that this will quickly get your post count up and allow you to get access to all the features of the forum. 

@Hoggy, if there needs to be an adjustment to requirements before gaining access to this section, please reach out to us in the moderator area and we can make adjustments to the set rule.

Daniel


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

TTFAdmin said:


> Currently there is a rule that all members (regardless of time on the forum) need to have a minimum number of posts before the system will automatically grant access to the classifieds section. This is intended to help cut down on spam and scams as these members must post first (higher chance of being caught if they are spam/scams).
> 
> I would recommend any members that want to gain access, spend a little time in the new member area and welcome a few members to the forum. You will find that this will quickly get your post count up and allow you to get access to all the features of the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that clarification
That was more or less my inital understanding 
Off to the New Members area I go


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Currently there is a rule that all members (regardless of time on the forum) need to have a minimum number of posts before the system will automatically grant access to the classifieds section. This is intended to help cut down on spam and scams as these members must post first (higher chance of being caught if they are spam/scams).
> 
> I would recommend any members that want to gain access, spend a little time in the new member area and welcome a few members to the forum. You will find that this will quickly get your post count up and allow you to get access to all the features of the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi, Any bumping/multiple posting etc & member will be removed.
Hoggy.


----------

